# Probably Won't Be Buying Leupold Again



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I took a pair of Mojave BX-3 binos to an outdoor event in January. They would dramatically change focus when I set them down . . . when I could get them to focus. 

Got home and went to the Leupold website to request service. The only content on the Request Service page is a link to the trouble-shooting page, and dead-ends there. 

So I used Contact Us to request directions for warranty service. On Monday, On Tuesday. On Wednesday. Finally on Thursday, I get an email saying, no worries, "just send your binoculars in and include the information from the form on the Request Service page. We don't need the form. Just that information." 

There is no form on the Request Service Page. There is nothing on the Request Service page. Still didn't have a mailing address. 

Googled their general mailing address and sent the binos in about two weeks ago. Just got this email, this afternoon: 

"We have received your product and estimate warranty service to be completed in approximately 5 weeks from the date your product arrived."

I've got two scopes and these binos from Leupold. I would be hard pressed to buy anything from them, again. I paid made-in-America prices and got Chinese quality and service.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last Leupold binoculars that I sent in for service was all taken care of in about 3 weeks with a new pair sent to me.

Right now depending on the state you are going to either have fantastic service or delayed service.

With Oregon being controlled by the liberals I would say that it will be a delayed service due to a smaller workforce.

Right on their Return and Warranty Service page they state that in the event of the product needing replacement that they are experiencing a extended back order.

https://www.leupold.com/return-warranty-services

Until all this Covid crap gets taken care of you are going to have problems no matter what product you purchased or from whomever you bought them from.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That's odd. I just went to their page, clicked on support, clicked on service, clicked on return and warranty service, and up came the sheet you print out and the address where to send. 

I have Leupold products and have used their service twice. Once when a horse kicked a scope in half and they just sent me a new scope. The other time a plastic strap broke on my spotting scope lens covers. I contacted them about it and they sent me a new set of lens covers and a $50 spotting scope case free of charge. We have 2 pairs of Mojave binos and hopefully they continue to have no issues. Good luck, I expect they make it right.


Edit- I agree with Critter. Most companies are experiencing delays in service- especially those in states like Oregon.
..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Based on Critter's link it looks like the warranty process is very straight forward.

In the least please report back with the final outcome.

Having worked for years supporting warranty service for a major company, I always said it was better to out perform the terms of the warranty and beat the advertised turnaround time. I hope you are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's too bad. I've had nothing but great luck and excellent service from Leupold.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always loved Leupolds... but I'm really impressed with Vortex and their warranties. I have a tiny chip on the eyepiece glass of my Razor, I'm tempted to send it in. It doesn't interfere optically much... but it annoys me. They'd probably swap it out for a gen2. Thats what they did with my son's binos that just needed a cleaning, they just exchanged it out for gen 2s.

Crazy with all the disposable crap we buy mfgs dont stand behind, that some companies are really standing out for service.

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Packout said:


> That's odd. I just went to their page, clicked on support, clicked on service, clicked on return and warranty service, and up came the sheet you print out and the address where to send.


I just did the same thing as well. Took me less than 2 minutes.

As you may know, the outdoor industry is being hammered by demand. All popular companies in the optics world are experiencing incredible backorders, even Vortex is experiencing extreme lead times. Just because a company doesn't immediately process your request, doesn't mean that they don't deserve your business. It is disheartening that patience plays no part any longer, heaven for bid a month or two without binoculars in the offseason ruins a companies reputation, especially when one knows that they will be taken care of in the end.

Please have some patience with them, they will make it right.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I sent in a pair of entry level cheap binos in. They just sent a new pair back. It was so easy and fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Leupold is overpriced garbage anyway IMO. I feel the same about Remington firearms. Place a Leupold on a Remington and you have a cheap boat anchor. Just my opinion from past experience with many items from both company's.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just about all my rifles carry Leupold scopes on them. They have been to Africa, in a saddle scabbard for 23 miles into a hunt area in British Colombia and back out along with all the trips that we took on the horses during 10 days. They have bounced around on my atv or truck for who know how many miles and every one of them has held it's zero once I sight them in. 

I had a pair of 10x42 binoculars that traveled with me all over the place. The only reason I sent them in was to get the pivot adjustment tightened, they just sent me a new pair.

I wouldn't depend on any other scope besides Leupold.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

utskidad said:


> So I used Contact Us to request directions for warranty service. On Monday, On Tuesday. On Wednesday. Finally on Thursday, I get an email saying, no worries, "just send your binoculars in and include the information from the form on the Request Service page.


On Tuesday I would have just called the 800 and had Bob help me out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wattme (Mar 25, 2021)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I just did the same thing as well. Took me less than 2 minutes.
> 
> As you may know, the outdoor industry is being hammered by demand. All popular companies in the optics world are experiencing incredible backorders, even Vortex is experiencing extreme lead times. Just because a company doesn't immediately process your request, doesn't mean that they don't deserve your business. It is disheartening that patience plays no part any longer, heaven for bid a month or two without binoculars in the offseason ruins a companies reputation, especially when one knows that they will be taken care of in the end.
> 
> Please have some patience with them, they will make it right.


I contacted support last summer about my golf rangefinder and they said out of warranty, but would replace it with a newer model for a very good price. that was August 6 of 2020 and i still do not have the rangefinder and everytime i contact them they say it is delayed to either the pandemic or they have moved production. i was find waiting a few months, but almost 8 months later is getting pretty frustrating! Has anyone else had this type of delay in their replacement parts or devices?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wattme said:


> I contacted support last summer about my golf rangefinder and they said out of warranty, but would replace it with a newer model for a very good price. that was August 6 of 2020 and i still do not have the rangefinder and everytime i contact them they say it is delayed to either the pandemic or they have moved production. i was find waiting a few months, but almost 8 months later is getting pretty frustrating! Has anyone else had this type of delay in their replacement parts or devices?


Everything is on back order one way or another, due to the restrictions that are being placed on the states getting back opened. 

As for the warranty on a range finder, there are very few that offer a real good warranty on any electronics.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Everything is on back order one way or another,


Including big ass stuck ships blocking critical shipping routes.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't expect to see that gentleman again, I think that he just did a search on Leopold and this thread came up so he came on to tell of his bad experience.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My favorite Leupold is a simple 3x9 VX-II my dad gave me off one of his rifles in 1984. I think he bought it new in the early to mid 1970s. It has a beautiful purple patina now and sits proudly on the same gun, a Ruger #1V in 22-250

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I bought my Ruger M77 in 7mm Rem mag way back in 1977 I placed a Leupold VX-II 3-9x40 on it. 

I have no idea of how many shots I have taken with that rifle or how many miles it has rode on my back or a rifle scabbard on the side of a horse. I sighted that rifle in the week after I bought it and I haven't had to touch the dials since. It still shoots right where it is suppose to as long as I do what I am suppose to do. The two times that I thought that the scope was off I was proven wrong.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a VX11 that I put on my .243 back in about 89. It's been a great scope that I haven't touched since then. My middle daughter took her Buck last year with it at 200 yards.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have about 10 Leupold scopes, everything from 4x Rimfire Special to VX-III 6.5-20. The one time I had a problem (my fault) they fixed it no problem. Some of them are on Remingtons, too, and they all shoot straight. 

I sent an old pair of Leica 8x42 Trinovid binoculars it for repair. The eye cups were gritty and loose. They took forever, fixed the sleeves, recollimated them even though it didn't seem necessary to my eyes, didn't replace one of the objective lenses that had an optically insignificant scratch, and charged $250. Nothing beats slow, overpriced service.


----------



## Cankiki (10 mo ago)

utskidad said:


> I took a pair of Mojave BX-3 binos to an outdoor event in January. They would dramatically change focus when I set them down . . . when I could get them to focus.
> 
> Got home and went to the Leupold website to request service. The only content on the Request Service page is a link to the trouble-shooting page, and dead-ends there.
> 
> ...


Apple, Benz, Leupold lenses, and more products maybe you are using now are made in China. You can google it, China has the best customer services in the world. Don’t just thinking in old way.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cankiki said:


> Apple, Benz, Leupold lenses, and more products maybe you are using now are made in China. You can google it, China has the best customer services in the world. Don’t just thinking in old way.


Wut?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

RandomElk16 said:


> Wut?


Either it's a bot, or one of those state sponsored monkey's behind a keyboard that go around the internet blowing sunshine and rainbow propaganda.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I bought a Spotting Scope a couple years ago and they sent me a free 10x42 bino set because I gave them such a good review that helped them get more sales. (I’m not disclosing the company so I don’t look like I shilling for them on this forum) Some Companies have EXCELLENT C.S while I’ve seen the $#*++!£$+ C.S for the most expensive products.
It doesn’t surprise me that you have to wait so long for warranty repair. I’ll bet the company that gave me free binoculars would send me a replacement set overnighted and I’d send them back my broken set in a prepaid box they’d put in the shipment “if” “IF” they ever had issues. 👍🏽


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> I bought a Spotting Scope a couple years ago and they sent me a free 10x42 bino set because I gave them such a good review that helped them get more sales. (I’m not disclosing the company so I don’t look like I shilling for them on this forum) Some Companies have EXCELLENT C.S while I’ve seen the $#*++!£$+ C.S for the most expensive products.
> It doesn’t surprise me that you have to wait so long for warranty repair. I’ll bet the company that gave me free binoculars would send me a replacement set overnighted and I’d send them back my broken set in a prepaid box they’d put in the shipment “if” “IF” they ever had issues. 👍🏽


For a free set of bino's you would think that they could at least get you to shill a little bit 🤣


----------

